# Camera lens - how important is it to good photos?



## nwink (Feb 7, 2012)

I am a beginner when it comes to photography and cameras. I've heard people say that in addition to the camera body itself, the specific lens is a huge factor in how good quality of photos you take. Could someone explain and elaborate on this concept? Could you maybe share some personal experiences regarding this concept?


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Feb 7, 2012)

My dad makes lenses for the aerospace industry. They polish down to 1/ 1,000,000ths of a __________ (fill in the blank). From what I understand, this is due to the fact that any imperfection in the lens will alter the photo as well as the ability to focus. I wish he was here to explain further, but I am sure that a more seasoned photographer will be here soon.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm a rank amateur, but that lens is all important. A lens in the f2 range will outperform a lens ranked f3-5

That said, the biggest factor in great photography is the photographer. There's some folks out there that can take fantastic photos with the cheapest, most commonplace cameras you've ever seen.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 7, 2012)

The lens is critical. Photography is the science of bending light so as to capture an image. It's the lenses that bend the light. If your lens is small and thin, it can only bend light with a relatively small amount of detail and your images cannot be as sharp, no matter what degree of digital magnification the camera maker claims. There are also limits on how much light a small lens takes in, which affects the contrast possible in your picture. Digitally boosting that contrast incurs a trade-off in image sharpness.

The digital age has greatly reduced the necessary size of camera bodies and of the surface on which the lens projects its image. But for really sharp pictures, you still need a good lens of substantial size that selectively focuses on the object you're taking a picture of.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Feb 7, 2012)

All factors in photography are hugely important. There is a reason good lenses cost so much; because they are worth it. Maybe not to an amateur, but to someone trying to make money, the lens is a crucial part of the process. I can't fully explain it but as a camera store employee or photographer for explanations.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 7, 2012)

Lens _and_ lighting are really important. Most Digital SLR's come with pretty decent lenses but if you shoot indoors with the built-in flash you might as well be taking pics with a cheap camera. I use bounce lighting with a hotshoe flash. Its bulky but the results are fantastic.


----------

